# Huge Victory Over California Anti Vaping Campaign



## Alex (30/3/15)

Huge Victory Over California Anti Vaping Campaign (self.electronic_cigarette)

submitted 23 minutes ago * by deadflow3r

This was just posted to Tobacco Free California's Facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/TobaccoFre...22964858017/10153865270648018/?type=1&theater

*"Are e-cigs less harmful than traditional cigarettes”*

*Yes! The research and studies have all signs pointing to e-cigarettes being less harmful than traditional cigarettes.* _Traditional cigarettes are burned, or are “combustible”. That means tar, carbon monoxide, and other chemicals associated with burning are inhaled. These are highly toxic to the body. There are approximately 600 ingredients in cigarettes. When burned, they create more than 7,000 chemicals. At least 69 of these chemicals are known to cause cancer, and many arepoisonous. (http://www.lung.org/…/facts-figur…/whats-in-a-cigarette.html)._

_We have never seen traditional cigarettes produce a positive health effect on our bodies, which is why traditional cigarettes are the #1 cause of preventable death in the US and quitting is the quickest path to achieving optimal health (http://www.cdc.gov/…/data_statistics/fact_sheets/fast_facts/)._

*Switching completely from traditional cigarettes to only e-cigarettes, a person will inhale fewer toxic chemicals to get the same dose of nicotine. And we think that’s a really good thing!* *Many of you have commented how much better you feel already from switching from traditional cigarettes to e-cigarettes.* _Of course you do - you’re not inhaling 7,000 chemicals in your body!_

*All of this is good news. And to many of you, it’s old news. Those in the cessation treatment profession would agree, quitting traditional tobacco is a process. It is a personal journey that people pursue differently and use different quitting methods.* (http://www.cancer.gov/…/…/risk/tobacco/withdrawal-fact-sheet).

_So yes, studies suggest e-cigarettes are less harmful than traditional cigarettes, but that doesn’t make them “safe”._

Why is this huge?

This is a government organization. By posting this they are going on record with the things they are saying. This is a public comment. While the war is not over this is a HUGE victory and may be the first time a government health organization has gone on record to say such things about ecigs. From California no less which is the leader along with NYC with regards to the fight against tobacco. Even if they do not drop their silly campaign this can be used far and wide when it comes to fights in smaller cities. They have just given vapers tons of quotes to work with.


https://www.facebook.com/TobaccoFre...22964858017/10153865270648018/?type=1&theater

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Marzuq (31/3/15)

some positive exposure.. its by time hey.
awesome find @Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

